# Trying to conceive after MC



## smsipp (Apr 14, 2006)

I had a very emotional miscarriage last fall. Its shocking how much the loss affects you though the child is so young and new to your body! We have been trying for our 2cnd child since Jan. I know this hasnt been very long but I am starting to get worried that something is wrong since I am still not pregnant. Does it usually take awile after a MC to conceive? I would appreciate any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i think it is different for each woman, some get lucky on the first try, others take many cycles of trying to get pregnant. it is normal for it to take a while, i don't think having a m/c in general will affect you ability to sucessfully get pregnant. this is our 3rd cycle of ttc after my m/c and i am mentally prepared for at least a few more tries before i will start to look into why we aren't getting pregnant. with a loss or without, ttc is stressful and complicated, and its hard not to get impatient!! best wishes to you!


----------

